# Solved: Getting error msg: The path specified for the file F:\laptopbackup.pst is not



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

This morning I was having laptop issues, so I had to open up my Outlook on my desktop. After my laptop came back to life, I exported my inbox only from my desktop to my laptop via travel drive, so I could see all my new messages. 

Tonight when trying to do my normal export to my ext hard drive for back up, I'm getting the error "The path specified for the file F:\laptopbackup.pst is not valid." 

I opened my hard drive and reinstalled the s/w, thinking maybe that was the problem, but it wasn't. 

Can someone please help me? I really need to do my backup!

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

From reading stuff on the internet, looks like the import of my inbox corrupted my pst file in my Outlook. I have purchased Stellar Phoenix Outlook PST Repair, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. I am able to use my email and never lost anything and will consider myself lucky. 

**My new question now is, in reading that you shouldn't import/export Outlook email due to corruption problems, what is the proper way to backup my Outlook to my external hard drive? I do an export of my personal folder, and subfolders, to a pst file on my ext hard drive. If this is not the correct way, please let me know how I should be doing it. God forbid I ever need to restore it and then I learn I wasn't backing it up correctly! Thanks for your input!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Vercor*

Simply copy the .pst file to the external hard drive, as your backup.

If you want to see the same information on the laptop, copy the .pst to the laptop and open the .pst file using Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.
The Personal Folders (.pst file) should then appear in Outlook.

When you received the error: "The path specified for the file F:\laptopbackup.pst is not valid."
Did you verify that the laptopbackup.pst file existed on the F:\ drive?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

So, I don't need to export it, just copy? Where is the .pst file located? That's one reason why I can't run MS fix SCANPST repair because I can't find my pst file on my computer. UGH! 

No, I didn't verify, as I just exported my inbox to the travel drive, which is my f drive and imported from travel drive onto my laptop. ? 

Thanks for your continuted help!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do a Search for *.pst on all your drives.

What operating system are you using? Is it the same operating system on both computers?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

desktop is XP, laptop is Vista. Desktop is Outlook03, laptop is 07. 

When I first got my laptop, I exported from desktop to laptop with no problem. Not sure why this is happening now. 

BTW, I did not run Stellar Phoenix repair. Wanted to try running free MS repair, but couldn't find file. Any other suggestions as to how I can fix this error message? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

there are 3439 items when I search for .pst! Can you call me??


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The error is appearing on the laptop?

First run the Search for *.pst files on the laptop, lets get an inventory of the .pst files you have there.
If you have more than one .pst file on the laptop, are they all located in the same folder?

Can you see file extensions? You want to look for the .pst _extensions_ try using an asterick in front of the extension
*.pst


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, the error is on my laptop. I just did a search in C: for *.pst and nothing comes up.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do a Search on the Desktop for the .pst file and copy the .pst file to the Desktop on the Laptop.

Start Outlook 2007, and connect the .pst file to Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the Desktop and select the .pst file.
It should then appear in Outlook 2007.

Are you able to open Outlook 2007? Or is the error message preventing Outlook 2007 from starting?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't copy it because I will lose 4 mos worth of email. I have a copy of my laptop outlook, from an export, on my ext hard drive. Can I use that one? 

Yes, I can open it and use it. I just get the message when I first open and I just hit cancel.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Why would copying the .pst file cause you to lose four months worth of e-mails?
You are not removing the .pst file you are only copying it.
Also, which computer are you referring to, lose four months of e-mails from the Desktop or lose four months of e-mails from the Laptop?

Adding a .pst file to the Laptop will not cause loss of messages...unless, you are keeping the same name for the .pst file and overwriting the existing one. 
If you are continually using the file name: laptopbackup.pst, change the name of the copied .pst file, before transferring it to the laptop.
Outlook can have many Personal Folders, the file names just need to be different or the files need to be in different directories to keep the same name. That is Windows Rule. 

How many Personal Folders do you see in Outlook 2007?
File > Data File Management > Data Files tab

Is the Laptop connected to the F:\ drive when you receive that message?
If not, then that is why you are seeing the message, connect the Laptop to the F:\ drive, start Outlook 2007 and see if you still receive the message.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

No clue. Don't even know what a pst file is. This is all greek to me! I have no idea what to do at this point and am afraid to do anything on my own. Is there any phone support available to walk me through this?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, no phone support at this site. We are all volunteers here.

A .pst file is the storage file where Outlook keeps e-mail messages, contacts, tasks, calendar, journals and notes.


Let's start with connecting the Laptop to the F:\ drive and starting Outlook 2007, do you still receive the error message?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

i get the error message when just starting my laptop outlook, with no f: drive (ext hard drive or travel drive) inserted.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I just looked in data mgmt in outlook and see 2 .pst files. One at c:\users\test\appdata\local\microsoft\outlook. 

When I go to my computer, I get as far as test, and the next group does not have an appdata in it. ?? 

I was hoping to go to this file and copy/paste for a backup. any idea why it wouldn't be there? could it have anything to do with the Stellar Phoenix repair demo that I downloaded?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK, close Outlook 2007.
Please connect the F:\ drive to the laptop and start Outlook 2007, does the message still appear?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

at this point, I'd like to just have a current backup. then I'm going to uninstall/reinstall Outlook. How can I at least accomplish this now? 

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Reinstalling Outlook will most likely be a waste of your time. More power to you, if you do. 

Please answer this:
Can you see the .pst file extensions? 
Can you see _any_ file extensions on either of your computers?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I did a search and found appdata and copied outlook file to my ext hard drive. 

I plugged in my travel got and started Outlook. First it told me it didnt' start correctly last time and do i want to start in safe mode. Not sure why it did that. Seemed to open and close normally. And, I did get same message: The file f:\outlook backup.pst cannot be found. 

I just plugged in my ext hard drive into f: and restarted Outlook and did not get that message! Happy dance! but, I did get a message that said personal folder didn't close properly last time. ?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

i did see and get to the outlook .pst file, see message above that i just copied/pasted it for backup.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I just closed outlook and removed ext hard dr from f: drive. When I restarted Outlook without it connected I did not get the message this time. 

It did say that a data file didn't open properly and is checking for problems.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Now I reopened Outlook with nothing in F: drive and got message again. UGH!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You can see the Personal Folders (.pst files) that are in use by Outlook by using the Data File Management window:
File > Data File Management > Data Files tab

If you know you have connected a .pst file to Outlook from the F:\ drive, when the laptop is no longer connected to the F:\ drive, Outlook will complain that it cannot find that particular .pst file. If you remove the .pst file from that directory without first disconnecting it from Outlook, Outlook will complain.

Outlook should have a .pst file listed with the F:\ drive path in the Data File Management window.

You may not have *Show hidden files and folders* enabled, this may be the reason you could not see past the appdata folder.

Control Panel > Folder Options > View tab
Click on: *Show hidden files and folders*
If checked, uncheck: *Hide extensions for known file types*.
*Apply, OK* to save and close.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, I see the .pst file with the F:\drive path in the Data Mgmt folder. So, do I stop the error message, by deleting that file?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, but you are not deleting the file, you are deleting the Path to Outlook.
After you remove that path, Outlook will stop looking for it.

If the file does exist on that drive it will still be on that drive.

When you want to connect to that file again with Outlook, use:
File > Open > Data Outlook File to reconnect the .pst file to Outlook.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, bear with me, here. When you say remove the path, I want to make sure I'm doing the right steps. 

Do I open Data Mgmt file in Outlook, click on the f:\ .pst one and then click on "remove?" Or, is this something I have to do with Outlook closed via c:\users\test\appdata\local\microsoft\outlook? 

Again, thanks for your help...and patience!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, click on the *F:\ ....pst* path and click the Remove button.
You got it. 

Outlook does have to be open to use the Data File Management window.
Actually, you cannot access any other part of Outlook with the Data File Management window open.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

It worked! I removed that path and restarted Outlook and no error message! It's gonna be a good day! 

Okay, now just ONE more question regarding the correct way to backup my Outlook (Personal folder and all subfolders). I've found 2 different ways; one says to "export" to the ext hard drive. The other says to copy/paste. To copy/paste, would I go to c:\users\test\appdata\local\microsoft\outlook? 

What is the difference in each method? Does it really matter. All I care about is that I can restore all my email, if I have to restore Outlook. My worry is that I wouldn't know if I did it correctly until I had to restore, and I don't want to find out then that I've been doing it wrong the whole time! 

If you would please send me step by step instructions for whichever way will accomplish a complete backup, I would appreciate it! (I work from home and can't afford for something to go wrong!)

Thanks again for ALL your help!!!!!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Copying the .pst file vs Importing the .pst file:
Copying the .pst file is faster, Importing the .pst takes longer, formatting can be lost, and modified dates will be changed, which really only affects Archiving since Archiving uses the modified date as its criteria.

To locate the path/directory/folder of the Personal Folders (.pst file), use:
File > Data File Management > Data Files tab
or
Right click on the Root/Top folder of the Personal Folders
Properties for "Personal Folders" > Advanced button

Copy the .pst file and save it to your preferred location as your backup.
Open/Connect the .pst file in Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.​
Or

Import the .pst file.
Open/Connect the .pst file in Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.​
Copying the .pst file mainly takes less time.
Checking the backup of a copy or imported .pst involves connecting the .pst file to Outlook, looking it over, then disconnecting the .pst file from Outlook.

To disconnect a .pst file, you can use the Data File Management window to remove the .pst file path or
Right click on the Root/Top folder of the Personal Folders and select:
Close "Personal Folders"


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you so much!!! You are a lifesaver!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are welcome. 

Does it make more sense, now?
You don't need to wait until you need the backup to see if the backup works.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

More sense, yes. Complete sense, no, but I am going to try it tonight. Once you do something, it tends to make all the sense in the world. Wish me luck!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Exactly! Practice helps.

Good luck!


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I tried the backup this morning and found that it wouldn't let me copy/paste from Data Mgmt file with Outlook open. So, here's what I did. I was even able to open my backup in Outlook and check that it did indeed work!

*TO COPY OUTLOOK:*
Close Outlook. Go to C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook and click on Outlook.pst file. Copy/paste to F:drive. Rename in f: as backup<date>.
*TO ADD FILE TO OUTLOOK TO LOOK AT BACKUP: *
Open Outlook. File, Data Mgmt, Add, find Outlook pst file on f: drive, click Add. Set as default. 
Close Outlook. When re-opened, f: drive file will open up. 
When done looking at file, set regular Outlook.pst file as default in Data Mgmt folder. Close Outlook. 
Then, disconnect F: drive file from Outlook: go to C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook and delete f: pst file. 
*TO IMPORT IF ALL IS LOST:*
Copy F: drive pst file to C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook. 
Add file to Outlook Data Mgmt file, as stated above. Set as default. 
(Since I haven't had to actually import, due to lost data, I mentally walked myself through the process and hope I got that part right! )

I feel so much better now, knowing that if something did go wrong, I will have a complete backup!

Thanks again for all your help! (and hopefully, this thread will help a lot of other people like me!)


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are getting the hang of it. 

You don't necessarily need to set the .pst file, you are checking, as *Default*.
Setting it to Default, means you want your messages delivered to that Personal Folders (.pst file).

There is an *Open Folder* button on the Data File Management window, click that button to open the folder containing the .pst file you want to copy.
Then close Outlook, switch over to the folder containing the .pst files, you should then be able to make a copy of the .pst file, for your backup.

Yes, your contribution will help many other Outlook users. :up:


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the extra info. I will try it for next backup!


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

That is a much faster way to get to the file to copy it. 

In order to check the backup file that I did, just for my own piece of mind that I did it correctly, don't I have to set it as the default after adding it to Data Mgmt, then close and reopen Outlook? If not, please tell me how I can open it up to see. (not that I would do this everytime, but just the first time so I can sleep at night!) 

Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, you do not need to set it as the *Default *Delivery Location.
One drawback to setting your backup .pst file as Default, would be if Outlook starts to receive messages, they would be delivered to your backup .pst file.

Simply, connect the .pst file to Outlook using:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it.

You might also consider adding the date to the file name of the backup .pst file, for example:
*2009.05.07.backup.pst* keep a couple days worth of backup.pst files and delete the oldest one when adding a new backup.pst file. Depends on how much hard drive space you have available.

You can also rename the Personal Folders so that viewing it in Outlook shows the same name: 
In Outlook 2007, with the *Data File Management* window open, select the .pst you want to rename and click the *Settings* button.
In the *Name:* field key in the name you want to see in Outlook, this does not change the actual filename of the .pst.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Here we go again! 

Using Data Mgmt to copy/paste .pst file to my ext hard drive worked for a couple of days. Now, I'm getting this error message:

"The process cannot access the file because another process has locked a portion of the file." 

Any ideas what would be causing this and how to fix? I've been doing my backups by going in the long way thru my computer. 

Thanks...again....for your help!
Susan


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

Nevermind! My bad! I wasn't closing outlook after I copied the file before pasting. DOH!, as Homer Simpson would say!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Trying to get ahead of the process? 
You can mark your thread Solved using the *Mark Solved* button at the top of the page.


----------

